# 2004 BMW 325i Aux Jack



## kidpuffy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys.
Is there an auxillary jack installed on the standard stereo system for a 2004 325i? If not where is the easiest and best way to install it? This isn't for a ipod, but a different type of mp3 player.
Thanks all


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

We have something that I think you might like.
We can install an AUX input via your CD Changer connections in the trunk. It's pretty cool, this is what's going in my M3. Here is a link...

BSW E46 aux input


----------

